# Barro Sublevado | tango



## Archduke (Jun 6, 2018)

If you enjoy _Tango Argentino_ (music in the line of -say- Astor Piazzolla), you might like this instrumental piece: Barro sublevado.

You can also consider it classical music with strong roots in tango, something similar to what Bartók made with Rumanian folk music - but here with Urban Argentine music.


----------



## Rob (Jul 1, 2018)

link seems to be dead here...


----------

